# Ostarine



## 0612Legend (Mar 11, 2012)

Whats up guys i plan on running this at 40mgs for 6 weeks before i hit my 10 week cycle of Mast and Prop. I know it has a half life of 24 hours so one would guess it stays detectable for around two week at most right?  Been looking all over on info about this. I am curious because at the end on my season i might have to take a WADA test.  Input anyone?


----------

